# Fridge packed up



## Cornishwitch (May 23, 2018)

So yesterday I tried using the gas to power fridge. Been using 12v til now. Unfortunately hadn't noticed the electrical power switches were in the on position. After a day and fridge not any colder decided to go back to 12v. Now that's not working either. Have I blown up the electrics by having switches on when they should be off? Milk turned to cheese overnight lol hoping someone has some suggestions. 
Amanda


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

12v shouldn'toperate the fridge except when the engine is running. It'd flatten the batteries quickly and in any case 12v won't provide proper cooling. The best it will do is maintain the temperature as it was when the fridge was operating on gas of mains electricity. So don't expect 12v to be able to make it cool down.

You are very unlikely to have done any damage. Are you sure the fridge was working on gas or mains previously? 

Generally the fridges in motorhomes are repairable so a specialist could help find and fix any faults. They also need maintenance now and again, cleaning the flue and burner and checking that the flame is as it should be.

First check that the pilot light is lighting when it's on gas and that it is getting mains power when you're plugged in.


----------



## Cornishwitch (May 23, 2018)

Sorry should have clarified, only use 12v when on the move. Have bent upside down in many positions to try and find pilot light but can't see one anywhere. Hear it make a noise like its lit when turning it in with the gas but it didn't get any colder. Haven't yet tried it on mains. Will also check flu etc thanks so much fir your reply 
Ananda


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cornishwitch said:


> Sorry should have clarified, only use 12v when on the move. Have bent upside down in many positions to try and find pilot light but can't see one anywhere. Hear it make a noise like its lit when turning it in with the gas but it didn't get any colder. Haven't yet tried it on mains. Will also check flu etc thanks so much fir your reply
> Ananda


If you have ventilation grills on the outside removing the lower one should give access to the burner.
Most have a little inspection plate that can be swung open to allow a view of the flame. A couple of pics could help us folk ascertain what you're looking at.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our fridge doesn't work on gas if the winter cover is not removed. The fridge should also be _fairly_ level to work on gas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Turn fridge to gas, if it has a flashing light, push in and hold the temperature knob until it stops flashing,, then open bottom fridge vent on the side of the van, see if you can feel the burner to the bottom right getting warm, this at least tells you that you have gas, and that the ignitor and the thermocouple are working, but little else, I have these and my fridge isn't getting cold either.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another thing worth trying is to remove the lower external vent and locate the power supply. There will be a multi pin connector, disconnect it for 30 seconds then reconnect.
That has worked wonders for me in the past, it’s a bit like “control, alt, delete” on a computer, it reboots the brain in the PCB. 
Certainly worth a try.

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

It would be a great help if you tell us how old the vehicle is, the make of the fridge and model number if possible.


----------



## Cornishwitch (May 23, 2018)

So here's a tip if your fridge breaks down when you're away. Buy a bag of small chunk ice, fill empty juice bottle and a couple of 1 pint milk cartons and small lidded plastic box. Place around door and shelves and hey presto , cold fridge! Works really well and we are considering it as a full time use as fridge gets colder than when we used 12v or gas! Who knew?!you can reference tge bottles at campsites or at home before you leave. 
Amanda


----------



## Cornishwitch (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice, best I start removing vents and get to know the inner workings of " Hermione Hymer"


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Our fridge doesn't work on gas if the winter cover is not removed.


Really?

I'm pretty sure mine does and we both have AT's

Graham :serious:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine will also work with cover on, 2007 Arapaho.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

If I've got it right this is a 1991 Hymer, it wouldn't have been fitted with the now normal large easily removed ventilation vent covers, or have winter vent covers for them.

They can of course be removed but means removing about 8 screws and then carefully cutting through the sealant and prise away from body.

Hymers also used to have an annoying habit of placing the vents in a position not directly related to the service parts of the fridge. 

Think Amanda will need to get the tools out and do some investigations.

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Would I be right in saying that your Hymer is a 4x4 544 Reg. H*** J*F?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks familiar, especially that scrape.


----------



## Cornishwitch (May 23, 2018)

Yes Hermione is the one in your pic Drew. Bought her from chap in Exmouth bout 8 weeks ago.


----------



## BecksShep (May 29, 2018)

Hello! I know I am not in the right place, I sincerely apologize! Total Newb here and to the world of touring! I just got my hands on a 2005 Autocruise starspirit but for the life of me cannot decipher how to use the fridge, it may not even work! So far I have tried Gas and Hook up. Last night I found a switch in the wardrobe cupboard above it and clicked it, but again nothing. Is this something to do with the fridge or no?!  i know this isn't the right thread but can't determine how to post my own question, do I pay the £12 and then I can? I appreciate any help so much! 

Thank you

Rebecca


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Rebecca, & welcome to MHF, Fridges can be a pint to figure out, but basically if it's not an automatic type, you switch it to 12v (battery symbol) when driving, 240v (plug symbol) when the van is on electric hook up IE on a camp site or at home, or gas, gas will require the cylinder to be turned on also the will be a gas manifold in the van somewhere, with separate valves for the fridge, heating & cooking.

Normally once the gas is on (check the hob lights okay) you to the fridge to gas, and the will be a flashing ignition light, with a temperature control knob next to it, you hold in the knob until the the light stops flashing and up to 30 seconds after, maybe a bit longer on some fridges, you need to leave it overnight really to get it down to temp, don't be tempted to keep opening the door or all the cold air will literally tumble out, leave it at least overnight, then quickly check it, you can buy a temperature probe kit on Ebay so the door can stay closed.

For future reference if you can psot a picture of a problem and the appliance it helps us to help you faster.

Let us know how you get on please 

Your post is okay in here, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine does and we both have AT's
> 
> Graham :serious:


What year is yours Graham, it works on leclic and 12v but not on gas with the cover on, the hot water doesn't work on gas with the cover on, ours is a 2014 model.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

2012


It's the fridge at question though I guess rather than the MH. Mine is a Dometic RMD8505.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I’m out

If the fridge packs up

Time to get an expert in to fix it it, or replace it 

At home, ditch it and get a new one 

To me it’s an essential , home or traveling 

Sandra


----------

